# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Laying in her water dish

## adizziedoll

I came home and she's laying in her water dish, as tight as she can. She looks so uncomfortable in there! LOL 

She breed well about 10 days ago... is this a start of the cool dawn after a successful breeding or is it too early for that?? Okay thanks!

----------


## joepythons

> I came home and she's laying in her water dish, as tight as she can. She looks so uncomfortable in there! LOL 
> 
> She breed well about 10 days ago... is this a start of the cool dawn after a successful breeding or is it too early for that?? Okay thanks!


The only time i have ever seen a snake lay in its water bowl is when it has mites :Sad:  .When a snake is cooled down it is done before they are placed together for breeding.Cooling a snake down is when there temps are knocked down to a hibernating stage.Check for mites as soon as possible.

----------


## adizziedoll

Thank you for your help! 

Actually, snakes sometimes lie in their water dishes briefly when they are going to shed or have a big meal.  Also, female snakes "cool" themselves (wrap themselves around their waterdish and seek the cooler side) after they have mated, and I believe when they have recieved.
I was wondering how long it takes before they show this behavior after mating.
P.s. I would have not mated her if she had mites  :Wink:

----------


## joepythons

> Thank you for your help! 
> 
> Actually, snakes sometimes lie in their water dishes briefly when they are going to shed or have a big meal. Also, female snakes "cool" themselves (wrap themselves around their waterdish and seek the cooler side) after they have mated, and I believe when they have recieved.
> I was wondering how long it takes before they show this behavior after mating.
> P.s. I would have not mated her if she had mites


I am not trying to be rude but the wraping themselves around there water bowls after mating is a first for me.This is my second year breeding ball pythons and i have never observed or heard this :Confused:  .If anyone else has heard about this please let me know.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> If anyone else has heard about this please let me know.


When I counted tonight, there were 45 females at my shop wrapped around their water bowls ... and many more "laying cool".

It can be a significant sign of follicular development. The rapid growth of follicles inside the snakes body can cause pressure and discomfort ... wrapping their bodies around a cool object like a water bowl or pressing themselves against the cool side of a plastic tub seems to provide some relief.

But take it with a grain of salt ... I've seen males wrap their water bowls too. I usually use "wrapping" and "laying cool" as a heads up to do some palpating for follicles.

I've never seen any of my females (or males when I think about it) attempt to soak.

-adam

----------


## cassandra

> I am not trying to be rude but the wraping themselves around there water bowls after mating is a first for me.This is my second year breeding ball pythons and i have never observed or heard this .If anyone else has heard about this please let me know.


I first heard about this on Markus Jayne's website; he has a really nice pictorial of the entire breeding/birthing process, including one picture of a female wrapping herself around her water bowl.

----------


## joepythons

Ok thanks Adam.I guess if my females are doing this its when i am not in the room :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

> Ok thanks Adam.I guess if my females are doing this its when i am not in the room .


There really are no hard and fast "rules" when it comes to ball python behavior ... in the end, they are living creatures that are just gonna do what they're gonna do.

Good luck with your girls this season!

-adam

----------


## ballmorph

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...femaleDSCF0031
this female is gravid and also in shed but i have found wraping around water bowls is very common in the breeding season.
sorry pic doesn't seem to have worked.

----------

